# Dust Extraction Advice



## Bloc75 (10 Jan 2021)

My workshop is probably not very big compared to most, so I have planned it out to be smart and fit stuff using customised structures and tables. Now currently my setup is that I only have powertools, such as Jigsaw, Router, Circular Saw, Planer and Orbital - as well as a couple of drivers and a angle grinder. None of these are going to be permanently fixed, except maybe the circular saw, but not sure yet.

I have mainly Makita so they have their own kind of extraction units attached, but looking at them they are all fairly different to each other - and I was wondering how you would go about having a system for these mobile tools within a workshop. Does any standard dust extractor fit these tools? Any advice would be great - save me constantly sweeping and hoovering up dust. (my workshop has an area for my computers, and I could do with having a system to protect them too.)

Thanks


----------

